# Fire reaper



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

New digital piece.


----------



## Kanga (Jan 26, 2014)

*Great Image Eddie*



Eddieblz said:


> New digital piece.


Eddie,

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this image!







Congrats on a job well done!

I have an idea. Can you make the red eyes have a gradient effect to them so that they will have more dimension (i.e. make the outer edges of the red the color they are now and then they become a much darker shade of red towards the center of the eye)? I feel this would make the image seem even more haunting!

Keep up the GREAT WORK, Eddie!

Kanga


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's a little some th.ing. A few changes


----------



## Kanga (Jan 26, 2014)

Eddieblz said:


> Here's a little some th.ing. A few changes


Eddie!

This is GREAT! You are a MASTER ARTIST! I wish I were as good as you! You certainly created a fantastic image, hauntingly beautiful!

Keep up the great work!

All my best,

Kanga


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks Kanga. A little more of a change.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Last version.


----------



## henrycolchado (Feb 22, 2014)

Very cool. what is the original size of this artwork? can you post a close up section?


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Here you go.
http://eddieblz.wix.com/the-weary-traveler
The web sight is still a work in progress.


----------

